# Raw Milk legal to sale in mid August 1013 Arkansas



## Farmsteader (Nov 7, 2008)

bill was signed by governor Beebe, recently, Act 1209 or HB1536 go to Arkleg.com to read Bill Details, not complicated ,resonable ,if they leave us alone, goats milk been legal for long time no Cows Milk up to 500 Gals./mo. Enjoy !


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah..what's with all the new legislation ?
I heard on the radio the other morning that Mo. just passed a law that made raw milk sales form home legal.....well durh..it already was.


----------

